# Possibly Moving to Silicon Oasis - What's in store for me?



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm 29, male, single, and from western Europe. I'm thinking of accepting an offer to join an IT company in Dubai. Initially, I was under the impression that I'd be based in the Jameirah area, but I recently discovered that I will be working and living in Silicon Oasis.

I'd never heard of it before, so I went to Google Maps and see that it's quite a bit out from the city. I must admit that in light of this, my initial excitement at moving to Dubai has been deflated.

So, I'm here to get the low-down on what it's like to live and work in Silicon Oasis.

First, I should say that I want to meet other expats from all over the world and have a good social life. Is this possible in Silicon Oasis? Are there lots of people living there, or is it a pretty quiet place?

Second, is Silicon Oasis inhabited by lots of other people like me there - i.e. young(ish) and single, or is it lived in mostly by families?

Third, are there any public transport links to Dubai city center? I don't have a car and imagine that it would be quite a pain and costly to rely on taxis to get into the city. I don't want to be isolated from where there's a lot of social activity (and I don't mean drinking and boozing; I'm not a drinker. I mean meet-ups, group activities, cinema, restaurants, etc.)

Fourth, what's the accommodation like? My company will provide me with an apartment. I'd like to know if most apartment buildings include a gym, and whether they're well built and solid, or cheaply built and noisy.

Fifth, given what I've told you about myself, would you recommend Silicon Oasis? Is it basically a cool place to live and work and socialise?

Sixth - please please please advise me of good questions to ask my prospective employer about Silicon Oasis before I commit to living there. Any areas to avoid? Any issues I need to be aware of?

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not use the search facility on ExpatForum to see what has been said before.
You might first like looking at 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/113646-springs-vs-silicon-oasis.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps you have not yet managed to google DSO 
but first hit I found this site with al the information


gulfnews : Community guide to Dubai Silicon Oasis


I think you will find a general idea of what is available (or not) there


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Perhaps you have not yet managed to google DSO
> but first hit I found this site with al the information
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Siobhan. I hadn't spotted that and it's very interesting reading. However, it doesn't really answer some of my questions about what it would be like to live there from a sociability point of view. One sense that I'm getting, however, is that it's quite family-oriented. It would be great to hear directly from members of this board who live there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

H i again Amtmann

You might also like to read through this thread on EXPAT FORUM... loads of information
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

I live in Silicon Oasis and it is very quiet. There is a bus route thru there, but I don't know what time at night it stops running. I am sure you could use it to get out at night, but I doubt you could get back home on it. 

There are only a couple of restaurants in the place, although we do have a nice supermarket selection, including a very large Spinney's. But there is absolutely no nightlife to speak of at all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Amtmann said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 29, male, single, and from western Europe. I'm thinking of accepting an offer to join an IT company in Dubai. Initially, I was under the impression that I'd be based in the Jameirah area, but I recently discovered that I will be working and living in Silicon Oasis. - It's spelled Jumeirah
> 
> ...


Good luck with your move  Answers in blue.


----------



## Trmac620 (Nov 7, 2011)

The DSO is a very nice place to live. I live here (in Cedre Villa's) with my wife and two children. There are Villa's as well as apartment's in the DSO so I would ask your new employer which one/where you will be living.

Don't let this be a deterrent or a "let down" for you to come here. Without traffic you can get to the Marina in about 25-30 minutes, as well as some of the touristy places like the malls, restaurants, bars etc.... and the taxi's are relatively inexpensive. In addition, the used car market is quite good here. You can pick up a reliable ride here pretty cheap.

There is a decent grocery store called Spinny's here. In addition there are other smaller grocery stores in the area, as well as some pretty good gyms.

If you don't mind me asking, where will you working? We moved here for my wife's job and I am currently looking for a position in the IT Industry.

Good luck!





Amtmann said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 29, male, single, and from western Europe. I'm thinking of accepting an offer to join an IT company in Dubai. Initially, I was under the impression that I'd be based in the Jameirah area, but I recently discovered that I will be working and living in Silicon Oasis.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vish.0106 said:


> Hi Pamela,
> 
> This is vishwanath from karnataka,india, need some quick inputs on how its for sales guys,is it good or bad or better to avoid,
> I am having 9 years of sales experience in Telecom and banking,
> ...


Hello Vishwanath,

Why don't you post a new thread with specific questions and myself and other forum members will do our best to answer. 

This thread is about someone moving to Dubai and living in Silicon Oasis so best not to hijack it as it is not related to what you're looking for.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Hi folks, 

Sorry for the very tardy response. I've been waiting for more information about the offer. 

Basically, I'm told that the offered housing allowance of 52,500 AED per year will cover an apartment in Silicon Oasis. I do have some flexibility -- namely that I can choose from several apartments in Silicon Oasis OR I can find a place outside of Silicon Oasis. 
I will receive 52,500 AED up front and can retain the surplus for myself if I find a cheaper place. 
Because I will work in Silicon Oasis, I'm thinking I should rent there, too. Can anyone recommend some nice apartment buildings there?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you'd like to save some of that housing allowance, why don't you look at apartments in Sports City? You have direct access to Emirates Road and shouldn't take you more than 15-20 minutes each way. The apartments in Sports City are quite nice although the location is dead.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you'd like to save some of that housing allowance, why don't you look at apartments in Sports City? You have direct access to Emirates Road and shouldn't take you more than 15-20 minutes each way. The apartments in Sports City are quite nice although the location is dead.


Thanks, Pamela! I'll certainly look into it


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Forget what Pammy suggested, she's just stuck with Sports City cuz of some other reason that I will not discuss on open forum ... LOL ... $1 says she wont live there herself ... LOL

Considering your budget ... you should check out the Springs Tower. I "believe" you can get a 1BD for 42K or 2 BD for 55K ... for 13 months ... and unlike some places ... it includes cooling ... so you can pretty much leave your AC on all day and don't pay for it.

Also the fact that there's a Choithram (grocery store) within the buildling itself is really convenient.

Other properties in Silicon Oasis are pretty much hit or miss ... 

The only drawback with the Springs Tower is that some dude has exclusivity in renting the place out. So expect horrible customer service during rental ... there are also a few units that are available, but to increase demand he always says that its fully rented out, but if u keep on bugging dude, there will be vacancies ... 

Other than that ... I think its a decent place to live in ... some units I've seen has better finishing than JBR and the Marina.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Storm batters Dubai Silicon Oasis: cars damaged, houses flooded - Emirates 24/7

Love one of the comments underneath the story:

_"I came home in the evening in Skycourts to find a lot of stuff in my terrace: Underwear, a toy car, 3 cardboard boxes, a BBQ cover, a Tshirt with I love Justin Bieber and a bucket of cigarettes buts. All floating in about 1" of water. Too bad i was not at home and i missed the spectacle. "_

:lol:


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> Forget what Pammy suggested, she's just stuck with Sports City cuz of some other reason that I will not discuss on open forum ... LOL ... $1 says she wont live there herself ... LOL
> 
> Considering your budget ... you should check out the Springs Tower. I "believe" you can get a 1BD for 42K or 2 BD for 55K ... for 13 months ... and unlike some places ... it includes cooling ... so you can pretty much leave your AC on all day and don't pay for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ari! Does that building have a gym?
Also, how furnished are the apartments, e.g., would I need to buy furniture including table, chairs, a bed, etc. Also, what about things like washing machines and refrigerators? And an internet connection?

Thanks!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I"m not sure about furnished ones ... it does have a gym, pool, sauna.

Internet is Etisalat in which is probably 500% better than du.


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

I was home for the spectacle yesterday and think I saw that BBQ cover go flying by my window LOL. It was a pretty intense storm.


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Amtmann said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm 29, male, single, and from western Europe. I'm thinking of accepting an offer to join an IT company in Dubai. Initially, I was under the impression that I'd be based in the Jameirah area, but I recently discovered that I will be working and living in Silicon Oasis.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DSO, yes it's quitely far from city but as long you have car you shall have no issue. DSO is a place for those Emirates airlines pilot. The best apartment in DSO is the springs (Choitram Building), this very subjective but if you're having more money you can rent a villa. It's not best place to live and socialise but DSO community is growing, I used to live in Dubai Marina and JBR before and would say those 2 area were the best apart from those like Downtown Dubai, ...

Small message: just get a car and enjoy the heat, that what you pay for not paying taxes for your salary


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Thanks ady. 

I'll definitely enjoy the heat!

My company tells me that they've negotiated a great apartment deal for employees, whereby I can get a 1-bedroom apartment for under 20,000 AED per annum. Reading around, it sounds like a fantastic price. I don't know what the building is called, but at a guess I would say it's probably one of the "Silicon Residency" buildings. 

Given that my housing allowance is 54,500 AED, would I be advised to take what the company recommends? They assure me that I can keep all of my left-over allowance. I could use the surplus to clear a college loan.

I really would like a comfortable, well built, modern apartment with a gym in the same building; but I'm guessing that for a price of under 20,000 AED per annum, there must be a catch. 

Is a plush apartment such as one in Springs Tower worth the extra money in your opinions? 

Also, everyone seems certain that a car is a requirement. Do you folks recommend Dubizzle for all your used car-buying needs? I'm not a guy who's big in to cars; for me they're purely functional. I'd happily buy a six- or seven-year-old car


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amtmann said:


> Thanks ady.
> 
> I'll definitely enjoy the heat!
> 
> ...


If i were you, if there is nothing wrong with Silicon Residency, i would definitely take up the housing. It is easy to establish based on a visit to the building, and talking to colleagues who already live there.
As for the car, I bought it off Dubizzle and was reasonably happy. Just do your due diligence. Also, my advice will be to not go for the cheapest model which is 6-7 years old. It will then be probably owned by someone who might not want to get it serviced regularly. Buy a mid range car ( so if you buy Toyota, dont buy Yaris but maybe Corolla or Camry) which is maybe 3-4 years old. These will be available for below 45k.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If i were you, if there is nothing wrong with Silicon Residency, i would definitely take up the housing. It is easy to establish based on a visit to the building, and talking to colleagues who already live there.


So, I got the details today.

I can rent a 1-bedroom apartment in Silicon Residence (65 - 70 sq m) for AED 15,000 per annum OR a 2-bedroom apartment (100sq m) there for AED 21,500 per annum.

*Pros: *

1500 m from my office, so I can walk to and from work (actually, this might seem a dumb question, but can you walk 1500m when it's 45 C outside? I have never experienced above 33 C)
Very cheap, which means I can use the rest of my housing allowance (AED 55,000) on me as opposed to on rent.

*Cons:*

Completely unfurnished -- no furniture, not even a refrigerator, and there's nowhere in Silicon Oasis where I can buy furniture
No gym in the building, closest one is Cedre Villas and I would have to pay
I would have to get Etisalat to install a web connection

So folks, what would you do? Is the very low price offset by the fact that there's no gym and that I would have to spend a lot on furniture and appliances? From my current vantage point in Europe, it seems like it might be a lot of stress in Dubai to buy and transport the furniture. I don't have a car in Dubai, for example.

Or should I just bite the bullet and pay for a more expensive apartment? This would mean that I can kiss goodbye to most of my 55,000 housing allowance, which I was going to use to clear a college loan and maybe get a car, if I ended up taking the Silicon Residence apartment for 15,000 AED per annum.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That sounds too good to be true, but then again, you said that your company has a deal with them ...

I suggest you go and look at the place, your neighbors, quality of the build and finish ... if you're happy with it ... then thats all that matters ...

Otherwise ... I would look elsewhere.

I would NEVER EVER be outside at 45C ... let alone walk 1.5 km.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amtmann said:


> So, I got the details today.
> 
> I can rent a 1-bedroom apartment in Silicon Residence (65 - 70 sq m) for AED 15,000 per annum OR a 2-bedroom apartment (100sq m) there for AED 21,500 per annum.
> 
> ...


If these are the only cons (before you commit, do visit the place physically!) I would definitely go for it. 1.5KM walk is not pleasant, but doable. Buy an umbrella maybe! Or a bicycle. 

Furnishing: if you are a single guy, you can furnish for less than 5-10K (you do not get furnished places in Dubai in any case - at most you get the white goods). 
You are in Dubai, not Europe. Service is cheap. They will deliver AND install for free.

To give you an idea how I furnished my home.
Fridge - 1000 AED (Samsung, 180 ltrs)
Washing machine - 2500 Dhs (with washer AND dryer) - LG
TV - 1800 (32 inch LED)
Microwave - 300 (Black and Decker)
Double stove + gas cylinder (may not be required if you have piped gas or electric connection for cooking)- less than 1000 Dhs
Bed with mattress - 2000 Dhs (Home centre)
Simple sofa - 800 (Ikea)
You get the idea. You can either SPEND like crazy, or you can buy stuff which is not super expensive but adequate. Obviously the above is not what your wife would like, but enough for a single guy. I would have been happy with a bed, internet connection, TV, laptop, and microwave. 
If you buy second hand stuff from Dubizzle.com, you get it cheap, but transport is a big pain.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If these are the only cons (before you commit, do visit the place physically!) I would definitely go for it. 1.5KM walk is not pleasant, but doable. Buy an umbrella maybe! Or a bicycle.
> 
> Furnishing: if you are a single guy, you can furnish for less than 5-10K (you do not get furnished places in Dubai in any case - at most you get the white goods).
> You are in Dubai, not Europe. Service is cheap. They will deliver AND install for free.
> ...


Super post, thanks very much indeed ;-) I owe you a beer or three when I get there!

Now I'm looking at aerial photos of Silicon Oasis, but they all seem very old. It looks like there is not footpath between Silicon Residence and the HQ --- just a dusty, busy road. 

If anyone knows the area, please tell me that there are at least some footpaths there between the HQ and the apartments for pedestrians like me (I'll get a car eventually, but hey, if one can walk 1.5km to work, isn't preferable in terms of health and the environment ).


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> So, I got the details today.
> 
> 
> *Pros: *
> ...





I've been here for 3 weeks.
People who have been here for years will tell you walking more than 15 yards without assistance of a 4.0l V8 motor is not physically or emotionally possible.
This is utter b*llocks.

i walk about 1k to work every day and back. I have yet to die. I get a bit sweaty, but i do not arrive at work looking like i've taken a sweat shower. Avoid a bag / rucksack though. This equals big sweaty back.

Two weeks ago (it was 44 degrees, i think) i went for a walk on a Friday afternoon. started at 2.00pm. Was out for an explore, and to get a good look at a couple of residential areas. I covered 9 miles. I am still alive. i did have about 4 litres of water with me, and it was tough going - no doubt about it, but you CAN walk 1500m!


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

vantage said:


> I've been here for 3 weeks.
> People who have been here for years will tell you walking more than 15 yards without assistance of a 4.0l V8 motor is not physically or emotionally possible.
> This is utter b*llocks.
> 
> ...


Dude, thanks for the reply. I feel I'm getting to know people there already. We'll be the two walkers. I reckon I can take the heat!


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Last question on this theme, ladies and gents, I promise 

For the first month, my employer will accommodate me in a very nice hotel in Rotana, beside the Dubai Mall. 

When I rang the hotel to ask them how much a taxi would cost from there to Silicon Oasis, they said maximum of 50 dirhams. 

My question for you folks is this: Does that sound about right to you? If yes, then that's a good price. But if it was something like 70 or 80 dirhams to and from, that would be very pricey. 

Also, do you think I could strike a deal with a taxi driver if I promised him regular custom for four weeks?

Thanks for all the help guys -- it's really appreciated!


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Anyone able to respond to the above query before I commit to the hotel within the next two hours?

Thanks,


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Amtmann said:


> Anyone able to respond to the above query before I commit to the hotel within the next two hours?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Amtmann, a deal could perhaps be worked out with a private taxi driver. There's plenty of them out here and I can give you a couple of contacts if you wish


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amtmann said:


> Anyone able to respond to the above query before I commit to the hotel within the next two hours?
> 
> Thanks,


Just checked google maps. The distance between Dubai mall and DSO is about 18 KM, which is definitely doable for less than 50 Dhs each way (i think the rate is about 1.7 Dhs per km) accounting for traffic lights and the exact locations


----------



## diezelpower (Jul 29, 2012)

I reckon it should be around 30-35 one direction. Not sure how many taxis are driving around in DSO tho so you might have to call them which is extra 5dhs. Still cheap.

Oh and one good thing about living in DSO, you're right across the street from Dubai men's college, which is one of the very few places in this country with an olympic sized swimming pool..and you can use it! You lucky sod! 

And I wouldn't recommend walking 1.5km in this heat. You probably wont keel over but the average joe will start sweating just_ standing_ _still_ for a few minutes, I imagine you'd be drenched in sweat after a few hundred meters of walking under this sun and you don't want to come to work like that....maybe it's ok to walk for a couple of months during winter but now when the heat kicks in around March April (provided you _can_ actually walk from home to your workplace. For example I live and work in Sharjah and the aerial distance between my flat and my office is probably less than 1km but there's also a 5 lane highway in between with no crossing for pedestrians whatsoever :/ ).

Anyhow, welcome to the country...hope the money is worth it...


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Thanks folks. I must say, taxis _are_ cheap in Dubai! In my country, an 18-km taxi ride would easily cost 30 euro each way!


----------



## allspice (May 4, 2013)

*Buses from Silicon Oasis*

Hi, 
We currently stay in Discovery Gardens. I travel to Abu Dhabi almost 3 times a week while my wife works in Bur Dubai. We are planning to shift to Silicon Oasis.

Is there any bus facility from Silicon Oasis to Bur Dubai???

Really appreciate your inputs.

Thanks


----------

